
How Dwarf Mongooses Respond to New Group Members - nature24
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/04/science/mongooses-immigration-communication.html
======
coffee9
> Stop right there. Repeat after me: Dwarf mongooses are not people.

They say this several times while continuing with their inappropriate
immigration allegory.

~~~
bbctol
Actually, after that sentence they do a completely straight explanation of an
interesting research project, and don't mention the potential analogy until
the end, where they again go out of their way to say that isn't the point.

